# Help on ways to selling T-Shirts on Website by Credit Card



## Yahsista (Jun 30, 2010)

*Selling T-Shirts on Website by Credit Card*

Does anyone know of a good and simple application to include on my website that would enable my customers to by t-shirts with a credit card?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can make a contact form with a section for their credit card number, or use Paypal or google shopping carts which are free. Well, you have to pay a percentage to them of course.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, they have other credit card or shopping cart programs, but you have to have a Gateway, and merchant account. That's part of doing business.


----------



## freshlysqueezed (Jun 6, 2010)

I use paypal but i dont belive you pay a fee if you have a personal acount but thats for under 500 bucks a month


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: Selling T-Shirts on Website by Credit Card*

Do you already have a merchant account?

Have you looked at PayPal.com or ProPay.com?

Dennis


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You pay 3% of the sale. You don't pay if you buy something only if they buy something from you.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: Selling T-Shirts on Website by Credit Card*



selanac said:


> Along with a Merchant account you need a Gateway. That ties your merchant account to your bank account. The merchant account company can refer you to one, but you don't have to use theirs.


You need all the above. For an e-commerce site we are giving instantEstore a try. We currently have accept credit cards in our store but instantEstore does not have our processor set up so there would be more fees. We are going to use PayPal to process for a few months until we sort through the ones they do have set up.


----------



## Playboy4LL23 (Mar 2, 2008)

Use big cartel as the storefront for your site. It's easy to use for you and your customers. Big Cartel - Simple shopping cart for artists, designers, bands, record labels, jewelry, crafters


----------



## tango9984 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a pretty broad question, so I'm going to give a pretty broad answer.

If you want easy and free paypal or google checkout. But in the long run, you'll be giving them a lot of your money per sale. The disadvantage of using these is they are rather tacky looking in my opinion and not very friendly as far as editing the checkout process to fit the theme of your website. It's pretty much the same ol' paypal checkout everywhere you go. When customers go through the checkout process, they may feel as if they are being directed to a completely different site all together

Now, I have no idea how your website is designed, but there are a lot of free shopping carts you can install. The cart that best fits your site will depend how everything is coded. osCommerce, Open Source Online Shop E-Commerce Solutions is a popular one, but there are dozens of free carts.

Regardless of your cart you will need a gateway to process the payments, such as authorize.net or securepay.com (a couple of many) This will be a service you pay for monthly. Paypal offers a gateway option as well, I think it's something like 30 dollars a month.

The great thing about having a gateway, if you have a storefront, you can also process credit cards over the counter or via phone.


----------



## lookitsash (Sep 24, 2010)

paypal has a free credit card processing kit (well free in that there is no monthy cost, but you still have to pay a flat transaction fee and percentage like with every other card processing programs out there. i considered using paypal for my site, but the free api forces your users through paypal's site (and from the documentation, it also seemed as if i would be forced to use a simple paypal looking cart on their site, instead of my own - although i could be mistaken). their paid version keeps your users on your site, and the payment happens transparently. in the end, for my online store i went with a cheap merchant account and gateway (authorize.net). i am only processing visa, mastercard and discover though. i found out that supporting amex involves a lot of other fees that i wasnt ready to afford yet (a lot higher transaction percentage fee, and i think they start charging you an additional monthly fee if you dont do enough volume of business with them). amex has all those great reward programs for their customers, but its the vendors who end up paying for those rewards.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Paypal Web Site Payments Pro. Keeps people on your site and paypal handles everything. You can also accept paypal payments. $30 a month and a transaction fee. You can also use Iphone payment apps to take payment over your phone.


----------



## delarosa (Oct 2, 2010)

Before you do the Credit Card thing... consider buy a SSL Certificate for your website

SSL Certificates - VeriSign SSL Certificates, SSL Encryption and Extended Validation Certificates from VeriSign, Inc.

I as a client won't buy a thing on a website without a SSL Certificate...


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Paypal is the way to go for many reason but the principal is that it 100% secure for you and your customer. You actually are not involved in the process of the transaction and Paypal takes all the responsibility if something goes wrong. Paypal is secure and I feel way more confident with them than any other.

Having an eCommerce with your own processor and gateway requires much more than one could believe. To start, if I'm a customer about to give you my credit card, I want to make sure you have the security certificates that will protect my info. Without going into too many details, this involves a more costly website:

You probably have your website hosted on a shared server that cost you about $10 bucks per month. To obtain maximum security, you need a private server and an SSL certificate. That's way more money. Secondly, you should request a seal to eTrust, VeriSign, or similar agencies that control you have the proper security implemented. The requirements are strict and not every website qualifies. That's another expense. Finally, visa,mc,discover, etc. will still charge you fees every month whether you have transactions or not, depending on your average ticket, it can get expensive too. Amex is the worst of all, they are expensive and will send you checks every two weeks.

Some people look at paypal or google tacky, in fact I believe it is the opposite because it is their job to provide and maintain security. The other possibility is one of these integrated solution that provide hosting, shopping cart, processor and gateway, they are affordable and user friendly.

So if you are starting or look for an easy way to do it, get a Paypal account. You can obtain a debit/credit card to use your account. You won't be able to keep their credit card on file, but I think it is better this way!


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Paypal...the only way to go, IMO


----------



## david_ark (Oct 5, 2010)

Remember that many people already have paypal as well so it is a trusted brand name. Personally I ALWAYS use paypal whenever available when I purchase stuff


----------



## ErikMM (Sep 2, 2010)

Its too bad we have to pay middle men or use credit. I have a choice to ask for cash only, but very few will break out the checkbook or mail cashier checks etc...of course I can lower the price for them as they are not being filtered through trolls.


----------

